# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Nαυτιλιακές Eταιρείες Κρουαζιέρας - Cruise Shipping Companies >  Crystal Cruises

## xara

In heavy waves

----------


## mastrokostas

Η εταιρία αγοράστηκε από την GHK η όποια έχει την Star Cruises καθώς είναι επίσης και μεγαλομέτοχος της Norwegian Cruise Line !Η Cristal Cruise ανήκε για 25 χρονια  στον ναυτιλιακό κολοσσό Nippon Yusen Kabushiki Kaisha (NYK),

----------


## Ellinis

H εταιρία έβαλε λουκέτο τον Φλεβάρη που μας πέρασε και τα τρία πλοία της μόλις πουλήθηκαν. Το CRYSTAL ENDEAVOR το πήρε η Silversea, ενώ για τα CRYSTAL SYMPHONY και CRYSTAL SERENITY που είναι δεμένα στις Μπαχάμες εξαιτίας χρεών δεν έχει αποσαφηνιστεί ποιός τα πήρε.

----------


## Ellinis

> τα CRYSTAL SYMPHONY και CRYSTAL SERENITY που είναι δεμένα στις Μπαχάμες εξαιτίας χρεών δεν έχει αποσαφηνιστεί ποιός τα πήρε.


όπως ανακοινώθηκε, τα πλοία αποκτήθηκαν από το ταξιδιωτικό όμιλο Abercrombie & Kent, καθώς και το όνομα της Crystal Cruises, οπότε φαίνεται οτι θα συνεχίσουν να ταξιδεύουν με τα ίδια σινιάλα.

----------

